# My Diamond Dove and toe irritation



## dembirdz (Apr 16, 2015)

I noticed today that my female Diamond Dove is pecking (?) at her toes on her right foot today more than usual and I'm thinking she might have some irritation or itching. I'm not sure if she has dry skin or not...I picked her up and tried investigating her toes but there doesn't appear to be anything wrong with them. She squirms a lot and doesn't like me handling her all that much.

I don't know what to do at this point. I literally do not have the money to take her to the vet, just to walk in the door is $70. I am unemployed and literally have no money. I am not a fan of "do it yourself" treatment but what can I do at this point? Is there some sort of cream that I can put on her skin?

I do not think she has an injury because she is housed in her own cage alone and other than that, appears fine on everything else. She is not constantly picking at her toes but she is also doing it far more than normal and with more force.

What am I supposed to do? Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Could be some itching if it didn't last long and had no swelling, dry skin etc. and seemed normal otherwise.
How is she now?


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

dembirdz said:


> I noticed today that my female Diamond Dove is pecking (?) at her toes on her right foot today more than usual and I'm thinking she might have some irritation or itching. I'm not sure if she has dry skin or not...I picked her up and tried investigating her toes but there doesn't appear to be anything wrong with them. She squirms a lot and doesn't like me handling her all that much.
> 
> I don't know what to do at this point. I literally do not have the money to take her to the vet, just to walk in the door is $70. I am unemployed and literally have no money. I am not a fan of "do it yourself" treatment but what can I do at this point? Is there some sort of cream that I can put on her skin?
> 
> ...


I do NOT know what it could be just from you're description. And sorry to say this site is no replacement for a Doctor. Iam sure you are intelligent and can research online and on this site for symptoms with diamond doves and perhaps ring neck doves too. Then You would have to guess what it could be and then come up with some money for treatment, itching makes me think of parasites, like mites. Or she is just preening heavy and has a habit of it more than what you noticed before. If what you said is the only symptom then that is not much to go on.


----------

